# Xyience Reviews



## xyience124 (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on the newly released Xyience Testosterone (XTEST) or the Xyience Natural Growth Factor (XNGF)? any response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## footballmaniac (Feb 23, 2006)

if the growth factor is suppose to increase gh is it garbage and their are better test boosters that are less expensive. Go to bulknutrition.com.


----------



## Guru (Feb 23, 2006)

xyience124 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any information on the newly released Xyience Testosterone (XTEST) or the Xyience Natural Growth Factor (XNGF)? any response would be greatly appreciated.


Do you work for them?  


I think xyience is over priced and people believe it is better than it is due to the publicity from the UFC. Hell I love watching the UFC and trust me, most of their results are not just from xyience products  ...

I am by no means a huge fan of test boosters but if you want to give one a try thats decent than look into Diesel Test. 


Good Luck


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

No experience with those two, but I can tell you that I've tried their Xtreme FBam and IMO- it is pure crap!  I even found it cheaper at bulknutrion and decided to give it another try    

No extra energy boost, no fat loss, not even anything like "diuretic" or "other" effects that you might get with some of the other FB's.

I think I got sucked in by the super model (whose weight and bf % probably hasn't changed in the last 6 years) and the UFC fighters who, like others said, didn't get that way by using Xyience stuff.

I think I'll stick with the tried and true products that I've used and that I have gotten results with.  

If you are just Joe Q Public and don't work for them, it would be my recommendation to go to bulknutrition.com also and find somethng better and cheaper!

Good luck


----------



## Guru (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> No experience with those two, but I can tell you that I've tried their Xtreme FBam and IMO- it is pure crap!  I even found it cheaper at bulknutrion and decided to give it another try
> 
> No extra energy boost, no fat loss, not even anything like "diuretic" or "other" effects that you might get with some of the other FB's.
> 
> ...


Just another company like muscletech in my opinion. 

Anyway....Dont waste your cash bro, buy in bulk or do some more research and spend your hard earned money on what really works.


----------

